# Ideas for Six Month Anniversary?



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats! I think the going to the coast for the weekend and perhaps staying in a quaint B&B sounds wonderful!

Don and I will be celebrating 25 years tomorrow and I don't know what we're going to do! Guess we're a bit indecisive too. LOL. 

Think it's wonderful you're going to do something special. Let us know what you decide on, might help the rest of us that are all over the place.:lol:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ I like the idea of a B&B! Hadn't thought of that...

25 years, good on you!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay. Due to us being stone broke, i've decided just to do something at home. His mum is away this weekend, so we will have the house to ourselves. I'm going to bake some cupcakes, similar to these:










Buy a tub of our favourite icecream:










Put on my sexy underwear 

(No picure!)

And then... I don't know. Maybe get some movies? What else can you do at home?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Well considering being home is our favorite place to be.....Moonlight swim in the pool ala naturalle! Great massages listening to fav music. Margaritas by the outdoor fire pit listening to the wild things around us. Sitting together with our coffee/tea on the porch swing just relaxing.

Or if needing some exercise, start the day hiking on the trails on and off our land. Winter time, snowshoeing coming home to a nice Irish Coffee. 

Enjoying the gardens (flower and veggies, berry patches and fruit tree and grape arbor) and planning , I'm a planner, the next big project.

Just spending time together is always a treat and usually a laugh. If you have the place to yourselves than pull out all the stops and go crazy!

Sometimes just to keep us from getting into a rut, we'll sleep out in Don's very comfy camper. We'll sit by the fire and relax and than off to bed in the camper. Sometimes we take a quick dip in the pool before going to bed. 

Many years ago when we were raising our children and didn't have any private time (son was old enough to want to stay up later at night), we would make an excuse to drive down to the village general store. Or at least that's what we told the kids. Instead , we'd drive down our tote road and well......you know.:shock::lol: Can't believe the kids never asked "where's the milk" or "where's the bread" that we supposedly went to the store to get! We still laugh over those times!

Hope I didn't embarrass anyone. :wink:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Lol! Love it :]

I was actually thinking of camping out at the farm for the night, I do it a lot in summer, but it's still winter and we have severe weather warnings for damaging winds at the moment... So probably wouldn't be the best idea!

We don't have a pool, and Mark can't drink at the moment due to some medication he's on... A shame because we just bought some lovely Sour Apple and Butterscotch Schnapps from a boutiqe near the snow! Ah well.

Massages is a good idea... May see if I can pick up some nice massage oil or something :]

Thanks for the great ideas and lovely stories Walka!


----------

